# Should I install the Nvidia storage driver?



## Drastik

I was looking in the driver apps on the disc that came with my mainboard, and it shows this installer asking if wasnt to install a raid controller driver, a nvidia storage driver, and a raid manager.
is this important?


----------



## voyagerfan99

All it really does is replace the default Microsoft drivers with the manufacturers. This is optional but I usually do it anyways.

The RAID manager is only for configuring a RAID setup. Unless you plan on doing RAID then don't bother to install it.


----------

